# Photo



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

The colt thinks he's a pillow :lol: 

A sweet photo, I never saw something like this.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG that's too cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

That is definately the cutest thing I've seen in a long time!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh wow how cute is that!!!!!!!   Soo adorable!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

that must be one of the cutest things ever  great shot!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha-ha-ha! That's a GREAT one!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

That picture is fantastic! Lol, did you take it?

Bless them.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww thats soo cute!!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

That is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!!


----------

